# Narendra Modi the target, Pak ISI turns to Dawood Ibrahim for help



## funskar (Nov 20, 2013)

Narendra Modi the target, Pak ISI turns to Dawood Ibrahim for help


*media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories//2013november/dawood-modi_mos_112013083427.jpg 


Pakistan's Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) has turned to its old confidant Dawood Ibrahim seeking his aid to attack the BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, if the central intelligence agencies are to be believed. This has been revealed in a secret note of the intelligence agencies on Modi's threat perception.


The Gujarat chief minister is facing threats from various terror outfits also.

The fresh intelligence gathered by central intelligence agencies reveals that the ISI is taking the underworld don's assistance to target Modi. The intelligence note prepared on the threat to Modi has also mentioned about the ISI-Dawood nexus.


Read more 

F*ck pak n dawood


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

If Modi becomes PM then we wont see such bullshit news anymore.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 20, 2013)

all just till election...who knows...maybe sonia gandhi must be paying few 100 crores on this project...congress have looted lots of 1000 crores from india in last few years


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

I say let us give Mr.Modi a chance to prove himself just like Sardar Vallabhai Patel.


----------



## mediator (Nov 20, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> all just till election...who knows...maybe sonia gandhi must be paying few 100 crores on this project...congress have looted lots of 1000 crores from india in last few years


Thats an open secret that Congress is hand in gloves with Paki terrorists. Congress provides the ground for conversion activities with Bengal and Kerela almost converted to another Kashmir. This also strengthens their share of vote banks. And if the political adversary is strong, then terrorists come into picture to target those adversaries and keep the situation in favor of the Gandhi-Nehru parivaar. If the adversary is in power, then create riots with the help of those terrorists, use media to put the onus on RSS and other patriotic organizations, as they overall are an obstacle in the works of Congress and terrorists and finally, if a paki terrorist is caught red-handed, then sing the tune of atrocity on 'minorities', invoke human rights and sing the song of secularism.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 20, 2013)

That's what Pak can do.


----------



## funskar (Nov 20, 2013)

Pray that modi comes in power..
It will be a nightmare for khangress/sg/rg


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 20, 2013)

funskar said:


> *media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories//2013november/dawood-modi_mos_112013083427.jpg





Hahaha. Some Hollywood movie plot. I say this is one hilarious fail plot by the Congress to force Modi into the bunkers.

P.S:- I Hate Politics. Yet, for me this is as evident as the sun in a desert that it is a concocted story rather than intelligence.


----------



## sushovan (Nov 20, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> all just till election...who knows...maybe sonia gandhi must be paying few 100 crores on this project...congress have looted lots of 1000 crores from india in last few years



+1 to this. congress has looted everything from us over the last 4 years. And some of their shitty ministers like sibal had played primary role in sending us to living hell.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 20, 2013)

sushovan said:


> +1 to this. congress has looted everything from us over the last 4 years. And some of their shitty ministers like sibal had played primary role in sending us to living hell.



We all happened to know about this thanks to the sensational media (good things do come out of sensationalisation). What we don't know is how much have they taken from us before media came in?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 20, 2013)

I hope Modi comes into power and retakes Gilgit-Baltistan and nukes Porkistan for good


----------



## funskar (Nov 21, 2013)

sushovan said:


> +1 to this. congress has looted everything from us over the last 4 years. And some of their shitty ministers like sibal had played primary role in sending us to living hell.



Don't tell the name of that man sibal..

Want's to kick his ass

Bet****d he says 512kbps high speed internet , internet cheap in india & 2mbps average speed till 2018


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Nov 21, 2013)

How is that our intelligence agencies secret note gets leaked in media??

And why the hell people are blaming congress for this. Couldn't this be a plot by BJP to gain sympathy for modi and hatred for congress. Please don't be blinded by your hatred for congress.

BTW I hate congress myself,but I don't like BJP either.


----------



## funskar (Nov 21, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> How is that our intelligence agencies secret note gets leaked in media??
> 
> And why the hell people are blaming congress for this. Couldn't this be a plot by BJP to gain sympathy for modi and hatred for congress. Please don't be blinded by your hatred for congress.
> 
> BTW I hate congress myself,but I don't like BJP either.



Then you will be probably liking AAP


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 21, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> *How is that our intelligence agencies secret note gets leaked in media??
> 
> And why the hell people are blaming congress for this. Couldn't this be a plot by BJP to gain sympathy for modi and hatred for congress. Please don't be blinded by your hatred for congress.*
> 
> BTW I hate congress myself,but I don't like BJP either.



Finally some sensible comment. 



> *We hang the petty thieves and appoint the great ones to public office*.


----------



## mediator (Nov 21, 2013)

> How is that our intelligence agencies secret note gets leaked in media??


The same way that intelligence agencies reported to Amul Baby (as per Amul Baby' statements), a guy with no record of administration, good memory or oath of secrecy, on the ISI having "contacted" 10-15 youth whose kin were killed in the Muzaffarnagar riots, for potential recruitment.

Baffled, intelligence officials slam Rahul Gandhi - Times Of India

Now imagine, if the same words were spoken by Modi -> CNN-IB, NDTV => Modi is communal, anti-minority, thinks ISI and Indian muslims are hand in gloves. Discussion at 9pm on these channels => Is Modi fit to be a leader? 

------------
Meanwhile, an RTI response that Jawahrlal Nehru & Indira Gandhi  "recommended" Bharat Ratna to themselves VIA @nationalizer on Twitter *twitter.com/nationalizer/status/403162924354510849/photo/1


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 21, 2013)

Congress is deep in **** ....we can see clear evidence of paid media in most news channel ...and anyways who is rahul gandhi and what is his stand...just coz he is another gandhi from nehru family we had to listen to him ...huh

If congress had made an experienced person like even chidambaram as there PM candidate I would have thought abt them...but a failed person that too who cant deliver proper speech is promoted as Indian PM of future and a shehzada of india ...

If by chance congress wins and Rahul gandhi becomes PM then I am sure we will be a bigger laughing stock all over world...even more then what our dumb stuck but well educated Sri Manmohan singh


----------

